# Favorite movie handgun(s)?



## John2393 (Feb 19, 2012)

Im a big fan of action movies sci fi, etc... i was just wondering what peoples favorite handguns from what movie were out there. No matter what they are real or ficticious.

Im partial to the twin compensated Desert Eagle 357s the boys from "Boondock Saints II" use or the "Wasp 9mm breakaway revolver" the Col. Lugs around in "Avatar"... 

Theres also the "88 magnum" that "shoots through schools" from "johnny dangerously"


Thats just a few to name.

Anyone else (you can name rifles too)


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

You have alot of movies with guns in them. The top ones that stick out in my head

Police Academy and Tackleberry with his revolver
Trasporter with the skinny chick that has the G18s, hi cap mags, and the supressors
Punisher and the custom 1911s


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

*my favorites*










#1 is the 1911 from "Stand by Me" favorite movie as a kid and thus the gun sticks out.










#2 Mercutio's 'Dagger 9mm' from "Romeo+Juliet" All of these guns are awesome.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

My husband, the thief, took my favorite: Mercutio's Dagger.

My second favorite is the 1911 from Sucker Punch.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I like the noisy cricket from MIB:smt033


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Han Solo's blaster.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> Han Solo's blaster.


that and the star trek phasers


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

DieHard "Beretta 92FS"


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

This one... but only because it's kept in the pig.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Holly said:


> This one... but only because it's kept in the pig.


"ok... but i am bringing the pig!"


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Holly said:


> This one... but only because it's kept in the pig.


I love his character in that movie...


----------



## PcolaIrish (Jan 24, 2012)

I love the gatling from Predator, and that monster hand cannon from Hellboy.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Bond's .32cal Walther ppk. The only pocket handgun that you can fire across rifle distances and still get hits.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

MLB said:


> Bond's .32cal Walther ppk. The only pocket handgun that you can fire across rifle distances and still get hits.


What? you dont know about that uberhigh velocitrous gunpowder MI5 produces for the double O's


----------



## tk421991 (Jun 9, 2011)

Indiana Jones' Webley. Remember the seagull scene? When you run out of ammo, have Sean Connery run down the beach opening and closing an umbrella.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

The gun the joker (Jack Nicholson) uses to shoot down the bat plane.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

The S&W Model 29. There'll never be another Clint Eastwood.


----------



## Jeremy55 (Mar 3, 2012)

nice,i loved them


----------

